# Paramedic Protocol Provider question...



## Chef (Dec 3, 2016)

Can you download PPP to another device without an additional  $10 fee? I would like to add it to my tablet but it prompts me to pay. I have it on my phone already.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

Chef said:


> Can you download PPP to another device without an additional  $10 fee? I would like to add it to my tablet but it prompts me to pay. I have it on my phone already.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Assuming you have an Apple™ device you should be able to save it to the cloud. I have it on my phone and don't/ haven't had the need to keep on more than my phone for quick reference.

As a side, this thread may be moved, and/ or perhaps next time just ask this type of question in the 100% directionless thread?

Just some friendly advice.


----------



## Chef (Dec 3, 2016)

Gotcha.... sorry


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2016)

If both devices are apple or both are android then you shouldn't need to buy it again. Just make sure both devices are using the same account


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

Yep. It's on my iPhone and iPad with no issue.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

Do y'all think it's worth the $10? I just printed mine and put them in a binder. Anything else I want like the city map or a call code sheet I just print and stuff in the front plastic bit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2016)

I use it for reviewing protocols that I don't need often. For a basic EMT it's probably not needed


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Do y'all think it's worth the $10? I just printed mine and put them in a binder. Anything else I want like the city map or a call code sheet I just print and stuff in the front plastic bit.


I'm surprised and a bit impressed at 22 someone still does this, but to answer your question, yes.


----------



## Gurby (Dec 4, 2016)

I download the actual offical protocol and have a link to the pdf on my phone's desktop. I trust this much more than an app that may or may not be accurate/up to date.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm surprised and a bit impressed at 22 someone still does this, but to answer your question, yes.


I mean admittedly it's more because I am a poor college student, but I do like having a folder with any info from protocols, labs, and other cheat sheets accessable on hand at all times where I know I have any info I need within reach. A lot of nifty little sheets that protocols don't cover are included just in case I have a brain fart.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 4, 2016)

It is worth $10... Especially if you work in multiple counties. 
I find that protocols have minor updates at least every few months with some counties requiring an update at least every month. 
I would bet that if you added up the cost of paper and ink, printing the protocols costs more than $10 per year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> It is worth $10... Especially if you work in multiple counties.
> I find that protocols have minor updates at least every few months with some counties requiring an update at least every month.
> I would bet that if you added up the cost of paper and ink, printing the protocols costs more than $10 per year


See??? Who says us "non-millennials" aren't open to advancement in technology??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2016)

For my county it updates about twice a month


----------

